# Can I join?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Was wondering if I could join the board as I'm feeling a bit of a "odd ball" at the moment! Have my gorgeous daughter but also had 2.5 failed cycles of ICSI and been told to try clomid next, which we have decided to leave for a while! 

Anyway, I'm another one of those ones that people say "Are you going to have anymore?" to  

Would love to chat to some people who know what it's like to be stuck in the middle of nowhere!! 

Kate
x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kate!! of course you can join hun!! the more the merrier!! the girls on the secondary thread are fab and have talked me down off of a ledge many a time!! if you go to the daily messages you can meet the girls on the thread.

lots of love and welcome


amanda xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun!!

I've just posted there now!

Nice to meet you!

x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

have already said hi to you on the other thread - welcome and good luck


----------



## moominemma (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome kate!

I haven't been posting very long but everyone on this board is so friendly. And we are all oddballs so really nobody is odd at all!!

My husband and I have been trying for a second for a couple of years and considering treatment maybe after xmas, which is the scary part.

love, 
Emma


----------

